# Total Wargamer - Going Bust?



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I pre-ordered £75 of Tau kit from Total Wargamer on the 30th of March. The release day came and went and nothing arrived. Despite several emails to them (you cannot phone them now...the voicemail just says email them), they have not contacted me and I still have not received my goods.

Does anyone know what is going on with them? Are they going under or are they just being very poor at fulfilling the orders.

I would advise that if anyone is currently thinking of ordering from them you pause for thought and maybe consider going elsewhere.

My next stop is the bank and then the small claims court with maybe a shout to trading standards along the way.

Cy


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Same here. Ordered a whole bunch of DE stuff from them on the 15 April & still nothing. It's been saying my order will dispatched in the next 24-48 hours for more than two weeks. No reply to emails, & an automated answer when I ring. 

Apparantly they seem to do this alot. On other forums I've read that they're a small business & are completely unable to manage the orders they receive. I would cancel my order, but have no idea when I'd get my money back to buy elsewhere. 

Terrible service, do not buy from them!


----------



## Inquisitor S. (Jul 21, 2012)

We posted your issue and it turns out a lot of people share your experience:
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=573865409301519&id=125326137488784

They recommend trying to contact the store via their Facebook page.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Me and humakt ordered something (can not remember what it was) and it took about 3 weeks to get here, so we will not be getting anything from them again.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

It wouldn't surprise me if they are going bust... I've not heard of anyone who's had a good experience with them yet.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD OPEN A PAYPAL DISPUTE ASAP!

It seems it's gone way past the 45day time limit though so you have probably lost your money. If they are going bankrupt and I take it they are a limited company it means they can take your money and run. Once liquidation starts they have no obligation to pay you back if they dont have the funds to do so.

Get that paypal dispute in asap! If you paid with credit card then open a chargeback claim!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

they dont take paypal, ive got a order with them ive been waiting for for over a month now, im about 30 mins away from there store which is open everyday , thinking of taking a trip up there very soon.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Personally i dont deal online without paypal makes things so much easier if something goes wrong


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

sounds like they have a proforma account with GW, so they are not holding alot of stock and loading up on orders then placing them in one lump possibly to get a greater discount,the then pay GW for the order up front, then wait for GW to deliver, then mailing out the stock to customers, this would be the reason not to have paypal as you only have a short time to dispatch with paypal before people start asking for refunds.

but i would ask your bank to do a charge back asap, you have given them long enough to deliver.


----------



## Caliban and Prospero (May 11, 2013)

I also placed two orders with them 6 and 7 weeks ago. the former I got a few days ago and the latter was dispatched yesterday. They're not the most responsive company which does them great damage but ultimately if you email them level headed you will get a response in a few days.

Their service has always been like this so B&Ks is most likely right, that is how they do business. At the end of the day 30% off is damn good and as far as I'm aware can't be beaten. Fantastic if you're in no rush, terrible for a tournament the next week. Personally I will be using them for the Eldar release.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i just got a email back from them

I think we have an issue with the new support system - Our developer is back in on Thursday so he will pick it up then.

I will get this shipped for you by the end of the week.

Very, sorry for the slow reply - We have had a few staff missing over the past week and a half.

Regards,

Paul Adkins
Total Wargamer

so anyone with orders, there is hope lol


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Their fukin shit!! I placed an order wi them, waited 2 weeks, then contacted them via facebook. Was told my stuff would be dispatched that day, 2 weeks later fuck all. E-mailed them and told them if it hudnae been dispatched, after they told me it had been to cancel order. E-mail back from them 10mins later telling me the order had been cancelled, and I would get my refund in 2 days, which took a week. Utter bull-shitters.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

If a company doesn't accept paypal I wouldn't deal with them. There is almost no protection for me if I pay with my debit or electron card. There is debit chargeback but it's like 50/50 you get the money back or a small part of it back. Also takes over a month for the investigation and then another few weeks for refund.

I managed to get a 50% refund for my payment to Maelstrom but I'm still pissed off at them as I lost £70, could have gotten a Wraith Knight for that :crazy:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

kickboxerdog said:


> i just got a email back from them
> 
> I think we have an issue with the new support system - Our developer is back in on Thursday so he will pick it up then.
> 
> ...



This doesn't really explain the people who have orders still not arrived from March. The order is missing for more than a month, how can people being away for a week explain that?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> This doesn't really explain the people who have orders still not arrived from March. The order is missing for more than a month, how can people being away for a week explain that?


 yeah i know i orded mine april the 4th but was just happy to get a reply


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

If it is just GW orders that are late, then it is most likely an issue with getting stock from them - anyone got any non-gw stuff waiting?


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well my original pre-order was on the 30th of March as I said and I gave it a couple of weeks before contacting them because I knew there were supply issues from GW. I initially contacted them on the 18th of April and received a response on the 24th...



> A customer support staff member has replied to your support request, with the following response:
> 
> Sorry for the slow reply.
> 
> ...


I then heard nothing further...I have been trying to get in touch with them ever since.

I have used these guys since they first came into business...I have never had a problem with them before so this seems to be a significant problem.

You cant even check on the progress of old tickets because...



> Total Wargamer has just launched a new support system.
> 
> Customers with existing support queries should not use this new system as your enquiry will be treated as a new query and will not be given the correct priority.
> 
> ...


Feckin' great :headbutt:


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

I had similar issues with them when ordering the DA codex (at release) but I let them off because it snowed heavily a few days later. I then ordered a box of devastators and that took for blooming ever (around 5 weeks in the end).

I sent emails, left phone messages, everything I could really. I just found it insulting that they took my money and didn't keep me informed about my order.

This is how I resolved it:

I called Games Workshop to demand that they lose their 3rd party reseller notice and GW had their legal team call them to find out what had happened. Lo and behold I got an email within hours from Totalwargamer (who are also Mythreal, which is dodgy in itself) excusing their tardiness due to their own order of bits from GW taking forever to reach them. A lie I'm sure as they promised to have it to me by the end of the week but it took another 2 weeks before I saw anything.

This is what I learnt:

When a company becomes a 3rd party reseller of GW goods they have a contract with GW. I'm not sure of the exact details but costumer services is included. If you call GW to complain they will react on your behalf. The speed and authority that GW reacted with, made me fall in love with them all over again!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Fangio said:


> If you call GW to complain they will react on your behalf. The speed and authority that GW reacted with, made me fall in love with them all over again!


That makes sense actually and I should have tried that when I had problems with wayland


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I have bought a _lot_ of HordeMachine things from them and gotten most things within about 2 weeks at a really good price. Thats the boon of shopping at them I guess.

Its the "out of stock items" that present problems. I waited a kind of long time for some missing items, but I didnt have any problems with getting a refund on what was missing when my work season started though, so I cant complain.

I gladly wait an extra week for a big discount, however their customer support could step up some notches. Its a lot easier to wait if you know stuff are incoming then to wait blindly....


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i messaged them on facebook with my order number and they got back to me within a few hours with the email at tome page 2 i posted


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

my order i placed on the 15th april has been shipped today yay


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Sort of in the same boat, but largely posting on behalf of a friend.

So he ordered a "1 click bundle" for the Tau release and I got him to throw in some Spawn and Bikes for myself.

That put him about £160 moola out of pocket. It's now getting a bit silly with delay considering. I think we are into week 7 or 8 now, though they recently changed our order status to something like "Preparing for Dispatch" than "In progress".

Overall the money we saved hasn't really worked out well. There's only so many games you can proxy stuff without thinking "Fuck I could of built and painted the lot by now". I think In future I'll just bite the bullet and go with T-Helix or Wayland. T-Helix has an average delivery and Wayland keep burning me with partially dispatched orders though.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i got no reply from them throught there shops support system so mailed them on facebook and got a reply fast


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Was promised my order today, suprise suprise it's come and gone and no order. Wouldn't have minded if half the order wasn't for Sons birthday on Sunday just gone nor if I was headed out to Belize for 6 weeks on Friday with work.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Bayonet said:


> Was promised my order today, suprise suprise it's come and gone and no order. Wouldn't have minded if half the order wasn't for Sons birthday on Sunday just gone nor if I was headed out to Belize for 6 weeks on Friday with work.


they messaged me on facebook on friday saying my order would be packed over weekend posted first thing tuesdays, i heard nothing so i messaged again this afternoon, about an hr later i got confirmation my order had shipped, maybe drop them a message there they seem to use that more than there actual site


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah I've dropped them a message... here's hoping. I will be paying full price with GW in future.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, it has taken some doing but I have finally got a resolution from Total Wargamer. After reading Fangio's solution I too called GW's customer services department and complained on the 23rd May. The same day I received this email from TW:



> Hello Andy
> 
> Very, sorry for the slow reply - We have had a few staff missing over the past week and a half.
> 
> ...


The order should have arrived on Thursday and guess what...it didn't - surprise surprise!!! :wild:

So this morning I went on facebook and posted directly on their page complaining that I had waited for 9 weeks and demanding my models. Guess they don't like that kind of negative publicity because I have received this email this afternoon:



> Hello Andy
> 
> To draw a line under this we have ordered this at full RRP from Games Workshop to be delivered to you directly by courier on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Sad that it had to come to that really but I will no longer be one of their customers. I will go back to Gifts for Geeks or one of the other online stores.

I have no doubt that those of you considering pre-ordering the new Eldar kit from TW are going to have similar issues. You really have to ask yourselves...is 30% REALLY worth all the hassle?

Cy


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i finally got my order on friday after waiting since the 15th of april


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Cypher871 said:


> Sad that it had to come to that really but I will no longer be one of their customers. I will go back to Gifts for Geeks or one of the other online stores.
> 
> I have no doubt that those of you considering pre-ordering the new Eldar kit from TW are going to have similar issues. You really have to ask yourselves...is 30% REALLY worth all the hassle?
> 
> Cy


http://elementgames.co.uk/warhammer?d=7
ive heard these guys are really really good


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have been using them for years and never had any issues so when I ordered the Tau stuff I saw no reason to doubt that I would have a good purchasing experience. 

As with any provider of goods they stand or fall by their customer service, which has been non-existent. No apologetic emails saying sorry for the delay or even an attempt to explain what was going on. I had to email them again and again and got no response till I complained to GW and even then they lied.

If they had to order the kit directly from GW at full retail cost what does that tell you! Supply and demand problems? Cutting prices too much? Taking orders they cannot fulfill. There is only so far you can cut your margins before you make a loss and they must be losing cash hand over fist with a third off the retail price. :no:


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Cypher871 said:


> I have been using them for years and never had any issues so when I ordered the Tau stuff I saw no reason to doubt that I would have a good purchasing experience.
> 
> As with any provider of goods they stand or fall by their customer service, which has been non-existent. No apologetic emails saying sorry for the delay or even an attempt to explain what was going on. I had to email them again and again and got no response till I complained to GW and even then they lied.
> 
> If they had to order the kit directly from GW at full retail cost what does that tell you! Supply and demand problems? Cutting prices too much? Taking orders they cannot fulfill. There is only so far you can cut your margins before you make a loss and they must be losing cash hand over fist with a third off the retail price. :no:


yeah ive been using them for a very long time and never had a problem until ordering tau, and tbh the thing that got me i think u said it is there communication , if they had mailed people saying sorry were having supply troubles and there a delay on your order, then thas fair and keeps people in the loop , it when they just seem to vanish of the face of there earth.

but personally im going to try that elemental site
http://elementgames.co.uk/warhammer?d=7
some really good reviews from heresy users.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

kickboxerdog said:


> yeah ive been using them for a very long time and never had a problem until ordering tau, and tbh the thing that got me i think u said it is there communication , if they had mailed people saying sorry were having supply troubles and there a delay on your order, then thas fair and keeps people in the loop , it when they just seem to vanish of the face of there earth.
> 
> but personally im going to try that elemental site
> http://elementgames.co.uk/warhammer?d=7
> some really good reviews from heresy users.


Word :good:

I may give Elements a shot too. I have used Gifts for Geeks a lot in the past too...they do 20% off same as Elements.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yay...my shit finally arrived today. Despite TW ordering direct from GW I still had to wait another 10 days as GW were out of stock of the Riptide. :headbutt:


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Cypher871 said:


> Yay...my shit finally arrived today. Despite TW ordering direct from GW I still had to wait another 10 days as GW were out of stock of the Riptide. :headbutt:


nice one, 
i ordered from that elemental other day, it got dispatched next day and arrived day after hightly recommend


----------

